# Memories



## terry_g (Apr 23, 2022)

Fifty five years ago or there about as a young man seven years old I traveled to Ireland with my parents to visit my grandmother. 
We spent a month there and did quite a bit of sight seeing. One of the things we did was visit a blacksmith shop. My dad wanted
me to see what a blacksmith did and told me it was a dying trade even in 1967. The blacksmith took a horse shoe off the wall and 
put it in the forge and I pumped the bellows until the shoe glowed bright red. The blacksmith took it out of the forge and hammered 
it and reshaped it into a donkey shoe cutting it down and punching new nail holes in it.
I can still remember the pungent smell from the coal forge. It was a small dark shop with one small window.
I still have the shoe. It sits on top of my now retired toolbox.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 24, 2022)

I got to watch a blacksmith shoe a horse at Fort Steele many years ago. The only holiday the wife and i ever took, no kids along either.


----------



## Everett (Apr 24, 2022)

I grew up near Fort Steele and have always loved the stuff going on there. As a kid I was mostly fascinated by the steam train, the blacksmith, and the pedal-powered printing press. Then off to the General Store for old-fashioned taffy. 

Lots of cool stuff going on there, well worth a trip.


----------

